# Neat little gadget...



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Here is something I have never seen before, never knew existed. It's called a spill plane and is used to make conical shavings for transferring a flame.
Leave it to Lee Valley to offer it. It's one of those tools I don't need but have to have and can't live without. I wish I had the money I've spent on tools like that. It's an addiction.

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=64338&cat=1,41182


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That is pretty cool. I guess you could take a long curly one from a block plane and twist it. But, I think a long match is easier (and cheaper).


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

For $49, I'll stick to rolled up newspaper. Neat tool though.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

> But, I think a long match is easier (and cheaper).


You are no fun whatsoever.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

I remember my grandparents having a tall container full of spills and tapers next to the fire. Used to save on matches.
johnep


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

We have a local "Shaker Woods" festival here. A guy comes in every year who makes everything by hand. (He hand cut's perfect dovetails in minutes). 
Anyways, he made his own spill plane out of wood (designed from an antique if I remember correctly). He gives the spills to all the kids.
Fun stuff.


----------



## egeorge1 (Dec 18, 2009)

spanish cedar spills are a prefered method of lighting cigars by some aficionados. That's what I would do with this tool.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

slick trick


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I saw Roy Underhill making one of those on his show...I thought it was cool.


----------



## BlackWater (Nov 20, 2009)

That is a cool tool! For 50 bucks, I'll have to pass, but I bet I can modify an old block plane and do the same thing! Another thing to play with this winter............


----------



## MuseumWood (Mar 6, 2010)

We do the spills at Steppingstone all the time. People are fascinated by them. Once upon a time matches didn't exist. When they were invented they were too expensive for a long time. Spills are wonderful if you have to use flint and steel all the time! Now you know why you keep the home fire burning!!

Try putting a low angle block plane, set fine, in a face vise. Run straight grained wood along it , but skewed about 30 degrees, or so.


----------

